# Real Madrid - Bayern Monaco. 1 maggio, 20.45. Tv e Streaming.



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2018)

Ritorno di Cl tra Real e Bayern. Il Real non dovrebbe avere problemi ad accedere alla terza finale consecutiva. Nella storia della Champions solo Milan e Juve ci sono riuscite tra il 93 ed il 98 ma nessuna ha vinto per tre volte di fila.

Il Bayern per passare dovrà vincere 0-2 o 2-3 visto che all'andata fini 2-1 per il Real.

La partita sarà visibile su Premium e piattaforma online.

Visibile anche su Canale 5 e streaming su Sportmediaset.


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ritorno di Cl tra Real e Bayern. Il Real non dovrebbe avere problemi ad accedere alla terza finale consecutiva. Nella storia della Champions solo Milan e Juve ci sono riuscite tra il 93 ed il 98 ma nessuna ha vinto per tre volte di fila.
> 
> Il Bayern per passare dovrà vincere 0-2 o 2-3 visto che all'andata fini 2-1 per il Real.
> 
> La partita sarà visibile su Premium e piattaforma online.



.


----------



## impero rossonero (1 Maggio 2018)

forza bayern... deve andare in finale e perdere contro la roma....


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (1 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ritorno di Cl tra Real e Bayern. Il Real non dovrebbe avere problemi ad accedere alla terza finale consecutiva. Nella storia della Champions solo Milan e Juve ci sono riuscite tra il 93 ed il 98 ma nessuna ha vinto per tre volte di fila.
> 
> Il Bayern per passare dovrà vincere 0-2 o 2-3 visto che all'andata fini 2-1 per il Real.
> 
> *La partita sarà visibile su Premium e piattaforma online.*


Se non ha capito male la partita sarà visibile anche su Canale 5


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Maggio 2018)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Se non ha capito male la partita sarà visibile anche su Canale 5



Sì è così

Fossi un abbonato Premium avrei già fatto irruzione nella sede e ammazzato tutti


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sì è così
> 
> Fossi un abbonato Premium avrei già fatto irruzione nella sede e ammazzato tutti



Le semifinali non sono solitamente in chiaro?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Le semifinali non sono solitamente in chiaro?



Solo la finale lo era, e comunque il principio è: se pago per l'abbonamento per vedere la CL, e poi la metti tutta in chiaro a parte due partite degli ottavi, ti mangio la testa


----------



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Solo la finale lo era, e comunque il principio è: se pago per l'abbonamento per vedere la CL, e poi la metti tutta in chiaro a parte due partite degli ottavi, ti mangio la testa


Mediaset 

Comunque le stanno mettendo tutte in chiaro perchè l'esclusiva Premium è stato un grosso fallimento ed anche perchè Canale 5 non sa più cosa mettere, per dire nelle scorse settimane ha collezionato parecchie monocifre in prima serata e tanto vale mettere la champions che fa ascolti. L'anno prossimo senza Champions stanno inguaiati forte ed io godo.

Premium è una truffa legalizzata, ho fatto bene io a non aver mai tentato di abbonarmi. Sky tutta la vita.


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2018)

*Ufficiali

REAL MADRID: Navas; Sergio Ramos, Varane, Ronaldo, Kroos, Benzema, Modric, Marcelo, Lucas Vazquez, Asensio, Kovacic.

BAYERN MONACO: Ulreich; Sule, Hummels, Thiago Alcantara, Ribery, Lewandowski, James, Tolisso, Muller Alaba, Kimmich.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> REAL MADRID: Navas; Sergio Ramos, Varane, Ronaldo, Kroos, Benzema, Modric, Marcelo, Lucas Vazquez, Asensio, Kovacic.
> 
> BAYERN MONACO: Ulreich; Sule, Hummels, Thiago Alcantara, Ribery, Lewandowski, James, Tolisso, Muller Alaba, Kimmich.*



Chi fa il terzino? Non capisco


----------



## varvez (1 Maggio 2018)

Lucas Vazquez terzino destro


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Maggio 2018)

Peccato che passerà ovviamente ancora il Real. Che palle.


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> REAL MADRID: Navas; Sergio Ramos, Varane, Ronaldo, Kroos, Benzema, Modric, Marcelo, Lucas Vazquez, Asensio, Kovacic.
> 
> BAYERN MONACO: Ulreich; Sule, Hummels, Thiago Alcantara, Ribery, Lewandowski, James, Tolisso, Muller Alaba, Kimmich.*



.


----------



## Casnop (1 Maggio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Chi fa il terzino? Non capisco


Probabilmente si abbassa Vazquez. Certo che il Real Madrid, con Kovacic dentro, Asensio e Cristiano che affiancano Benzema, dovrà equilibrarsi non poco, altrimenti la serata si annuncia poco tranquilla. Meglio il Bayern, da questo punto di vista.


----------



## Mr. Canà (1 Maggio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Chi fa il terzino? Non capisco



Lucas.


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2018)

*Bayern in vantaggio*


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2018)

Bayern gia in avanti


----------



## Mr. Canà (1 Maggio 2018)

Pronti via, 0-1.


----------



## Casnop (1 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bayern in vantaggio*


Come detto, seratina castigliana...


----------



## Mr. Canà (1 Maggio 2018)

Peraltro ragazzi, che bel terzino è diventato Kimmich. Mi ricorda molto i terzini di spinta tipo Cafú.


----------



## Casnop (1 Maggio 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Peraltro ragazzi, che bel terzino è diventato Kimmich. Mi ricorda molto i terzini di spinta tipo Cafú.


Veramente notevole. In attesa del nostro Conti, si capisce...


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Maggio 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Peraltro ragazzi, che bel terzino è diventato Kimmich. Mi ricorda molto i terzini di spinta tipo Cafú.



e pensare che non è manco il suo ruolo originale


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2018)

Si ciao


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2018)

Benzema gran goal del pari


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2018)

*1-1 Benzema*


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2018)

Che roba Marcelo...


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2018)

partita si preannuncia divertente


----------



## Willy Wonka (1 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Peccato che passerà ovviamente ancora il Real. Che palle.



Meglio loro dei tedeschi dai. Poi vabbè chiunque vinca quest'anno mi sta in misura più o meno differente sulle balle. Lol


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2018)

Che babbeo sto Muller


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2018)

Che belle difese


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2018)

Madonna che si sono mangiati questi del Bayern. Ch'asini!


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2018)

Ma cosa si è mangiato sto asino


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2018)

ma cosa hanno sbagliato sti asini?!?!


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2018)

Scandalo sto Ribery, che ancora va in giro


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Madonna che si sono mangiati questi del Bayern. Ch'asini!





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma cosa si è mangiato sto asino





Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma cosa hanno sbagliato sti asini?!?!



hahahahahahah


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2018)

Il bayern in queste due partite per ora meriterebbe il turno ma purtroppo non segnano manco a morire..


----------



## sacchino (1 Maggio 2018)

A vedere James mi tengo Chala


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2018)

i tre davanti del Bayern hanno delle ciabatte mamma mia imbarazzanti


----------



## Mr. Canà (1 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che belle difese



Hombre, son difese che si trovano davanti gente come Cristiano Ronaldo, Benzema, Ribery o Lewandoski...


----------



## Mr. Canà (1 Maggio 2018)

Penso che nel secondo tempo entrerà Casemiro. Manca troppo un uomo in mezzo al Real. Tolisso adesso ha potuto ricevere palla e prendere la mira senza che nessuno lo infastidisse.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2018)

Rigore netto


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2018)

Si ma che mano li come si fa ?? Questi del Real sono davvero dei ladri


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2018)

Scandaloso sto arbitro.

C'era un rigore grosso come una casa


----------



## Mr. Canà (1 Maggio 2018)

Mano chiara di Marcelo...


----------



## sacchino (1 Maggio 2018)

Mani di Ficarra, ovviamente l'arbitro non ha visto.


----------



## Casnop (1 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Scandaloso sto arbitro.
> 
> C'era un rigore grosso come una casa


O VAR o morte.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2018)

Il Real ha l'immunità dei rigori contro


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Maggio 2018)

E' un dato di fatto comunque che quando in Champions si gioca in Spagna, che sia a Barcellona o a Madrid, gli arbitri "sbagliano" molto spesso a favore delle spagnole


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Maggio 2018)

Si ma prendessero dei provvedimenti seri che questi sono i gobbi d'Europa


----------



## juventino (1 Maggio 2018)

Il Real ha un mazzo davvero impressionante, pazzesco. Fossi tifoso del Bayern mi strapperei i capelli a pensare che Douglas Costa è stato defenestrato per James e la salma di Ribery


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Maggio 2018)

Il Real in Europa è come la Juve in Italia.
Sudditanza evidente degli arbitri.


----------



## sacchino (1 Maggio 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> E' un dato di fatto comunque che quando in Champions si gioca in Spagna, che sia a Barcellona o a Madrid, gli arbitri sbagliano molto spesso a favore delle spagnole



Sbagliano?? ma se a noi hano fischiato rigore contro a gioco fermo col Barca.


----------



## Snake (1 Maggio 2018)

From Uefalona to Uefadrid il passo è breve


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2018)

Ecco perchè non vogliono la var in Europa.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Maggio 2018)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Sbagliano?? ma se a noi hano fischiato rigore contro a gioco fermo col Barca.



Ovviamente quando dico "sbagliano" intendo che ricevono favori dagli arbitri


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2018)

in finale il real perde col Liverpool secondo me


----------



## juventino (1 Maggio 2018)

Çakir ne combina una ad ogni partita, ma continuano a mandarlo ad arbitrare match come questi. Ma come si fa?


----------



## wargod (1 Maggio 2018)

Col Real hanno tutti un cuore in Champions. Ma il real è il simbolo del potere, perchè sorprendersi ancora?


----------



## Casnop (1 Maggio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Çakir ne combina una ad ogni partita, ma continuano a mandarlo ad arbitrare match come questi. Ma come si fa?


Perché il tipo non sbaglia mai a caso. L'intelligenza dell'errore.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2018)

Ma cosa ha fatto questo?


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2018)

ma cosa ha fatto questo adesso hahahahaha


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2018)

Pazzesco

Ma che ha fatto sto portiere nazista?


----------



## diavolo (1 Maggio 2018)

Doppietta del" bollito"


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2018)

Certo che sto Real ha davvero una fortuna impressionante


----------



## Casnop (1 Maggio 2018)

Non è possibile. Non ci credo.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma cosa ha fatto questo?


e di nuovo mi rubate le battute


----------



## Willy Wonka (1 Maggio 2018)

E qualcuno si lamenta di Donnarumma


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2018)

Peccato partita finita


----------



## diavolo (1 Maggio 2018)

Robinho l'avrebbe sbagliata.


----------



## juventino (1 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Certo che sto Real ha davvero una fortuna impressionante



Una cosa allucinante. Gli gira sempre tutto bene da qualche anno.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Robinho l'avrebbe sbagliata.


già... tirandola alle stelle


----------



## cremone (1 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pazzesco
> 
> Ma che ha fatto sto portiere nazista?



Conta che e' il portiere di riserva


----------



## 1972 (1 Maggio 2018)

il portiere non serve come leggo spesso su queste pagine. oggi il crucco ha preso due quaglie..........


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2018)

Ma era rigore


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2018)

anche Cristina però....


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2018)

Che s'è magnato Ronaldo


----------



## Pit96 (1 Maggio 2018)

Ronaldo alla Kalinic


----------



## Casnop (1 Maggio 2018)

Partita aperta, ora, il Real può colpire ora quando vuole in contropiede.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2018)

Muller è davvero una roba immonda


----------



## wargod (1 Maggio 2018)

A questi in Europa gira sempre tutto bene.

Come la Juve in Serie A


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2018)

Quanto mi fa schiffo il calcio dei tiki taka e dei passaggini


----------



## Cataldinho (1 Maggio 2018)

1972 ha scritto:


> il portiere non serve come leggo spesso su queste pagine. oggi il crucco ha preso due quaglie..........



Se la difesa è forte non serve un portiere che sia un fenomeno, ne basta uno affidabile. Questo del bayern però è proprio una pippa, una papera assurda.


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2018)

*2-2 James*


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2018)

Che partitaaaaaa


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2018)

Alla fine il rigore costerà l'eliminazione il bayern


----------



## Milanista (1 Maggio 2018)

Odiosa sta cosa del non esultare.


----------



## Casnop (1 Maggio 2018)

Thiago Alcantara monumentale. Lo ricordavamo brillante interno a Barcellona, lo troviamo uomo ovunque a Monaco. Il vero leader tecnico di Heynckes. Complimenti.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2018)

Certo che lewandvoski e Muller due pacarri niente male


----------



## Casnop (1 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Alla fine il rigore costerà l'eliminazione il bayern


Ed i rigori erano due...


----------



## wargod (1 Maggio 2018)

Che squadra il Bayern...anche senza 4 titolari


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2018)

I tre davanti non azzeccano nulla


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2018)

Sto Wagner sembra zorro


----------



## Casnop (1 Maggio 2018)

Zidane dopo settanta minuti si accorge che forse serviva Casemiro dal primo minuto, Kovacic risucchiato da Thiago e James. Un fulmine di guerra, Zizou.


----------



## wargod (1 Maggio 2018)

che parata ha fatto navas???.....estro e cappelle.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2018)

il real rischia grosso ma se la caverà


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2018)

Cosa sta sbagliando il Bayern


----------



## kipstar (1 Maggio 2018)

il bayern sta veramente sbagliando tanto....troppo.
la partita è aperta.....però nessuna delle due squadre dà l'idea di essere quadrata in difesa....


----------



## wargod (1 Maggio 2018)

sin'ora partita decisa dai due portieri


----------



## Willy Wonka (1 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sto Wagner sembra zorro



XD


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Maggio 2018)

Più il Real ruba più il gobbo rosica


L'arbitro è la scusa dei perdenti cit


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2018)

il real scherza col fuoco


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2018)

Madonna....


----------



## Casnop (1 Maggio 2018)

Navas scorpione. Il Real ora è lui.


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2018)

*Real in finale di Champions*


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2018)

Che ladrata del secolo


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2018)

ahahahahahaha Yogurt Muller


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2018)

Che scandalo sto Muller


----------



## Casnop (1 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Real in finale di Champions*


Real di carattere, ma certo la prestazione è parsa modesta sul piano del gioco. Ma forse è meglio così.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Maggio 2018)

Godo come un pazzo, Muller alla fine si è visto che giocatoraccio è

Che ridere quando dicevano valesse 80 milioni


----------



## bmb (1 Maggio 2018)

Le spagnole sono la Juve d'Europa.


----------



## juventino (1 Maggio 2018)

Lewandowski e Müller penosi stasera.


----------



## wargod (1 Maggio 2018)

Bayern nettamente superiore nelle due partite, ma non si possono regalare 2 gol così in una semifinale di Champions.


----------



## Willy Wonka (1 Maggio 2018)

Questo Real è una delle squadre più forti di sempre, poche chiacchiere. 4 finali (e una semifinale) in 5 anni sono roba clamorosa.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2018)

Certo che il Real è davvero una squadra ladra


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Maggio 2018)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Se la difesa è forte non serve un portiere che sia un fenomeno, ne basta uno affidabile. Questo del bayern però è proprio una pippa, una papera assurda.



va bhe 
pensa che il portiere titolare sarebbe Neuer 
è tutto il malumore che si subisce il tifoso Tedesco 

poi se non sbaglio si fece male proprio contro il Real Madrid


----------



## Ruuddil23 (1 Maggio 2018)

Alla fine la sfangano sempre loro.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Maggio 2018)

wargod ha scritto:


> Bayern nettamente superiore nelle due partite, ma non si possono regalare 2 gol così in una semifinale di Champions.



niente di + niente di - 

pure con le sviste non ci si può lamentare troppo 
io se fossi un tifoso del Bayer sarei arrabbiato x i rigori non chiamati 
ma impazzirei nel ricordare i 2 goal regalati al Real.. mica sbagliano loro


----------



## Giek (1 Maggio 2018)

Questo mi dispiace: sapere che poi con il tempo tutti si dimenticheranno di tutte le ladrate e porcate che UEFA e Real hanno fatto in questi anni


----------



## Milanista (1 Maggio 2018)

ladroni


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2018)

L'unica cosa che spero è che dopo ste tre finali, questi del Real tornino sotto la fosse come negli anni 50.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Maggio 2018)

cmq il bayer sia divorato troppo in questa doppia sfida 
se non sei cinica vai fuori con dei rimpianti niente male


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa che spero è che dopo ste tre finali, questi del Real tornino sotto la fosse come negli anni 50.


Non credo proprio; questi viaggiano con il fatturato più grosso d'Europa, che dopo l'ennesima vittoria non farà altro che gonfiarsi. Altri tempi gli anni '50, dove, pur essendo ricchi, non raggiungevano i livelli irriducibili di oggi.
Credo che il Real sia destinato a toccare quota 20 Champions molto presto, magari entro una quindicina/ventina d'anni.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non credo proprio; questi viaggiano con il fatturato più grosso d'Europa, che dopo l'ennesima vittoria non farà altro che gonfiarsi. Altri tempi gli anni '50, dove, pur essendo ricchi, non raggiungevano i livelli irriducibili di oggi.



Infatti mi sono dimenticato di concludere che tanto non succederà questi continuaeranno a spendere e spandere e noi a guardare


----------



## Willy Wonka (1 Maggio 2018)

Il più grande cruccio rimane non aver mai visto una finale Barcellona Real Madrid per la vera resa dei conti tra cristiano e messi.


----------



## Snake (1 Maggio 2018)

Marcelo se vince il mondiale come credo potrebbe avere una buona chance di vincere il pallone d'oro, dimenticate i numeri di ronaldo, questo è il giocatore più dominante in CL da due anni, costantemente il migliore in campo dei suoi.


----------



## Pitermilanista (1 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Questo Real è una delle squadre più forti di sempre, poche chiacchiere. 4 finali (e una semifinale) in 5 anni sono roba clamorosa.



I numeri non bastano, questa non è una delle squadre più forti di sempre e non lo sarebbe nemmeno se vincesse la finale (e non lo farà).
L'aiuto degli arbitri (la fortuna la lascio da parte, essendo un fattore non oggettivo) in questi successi è stato troppo, troppo preponderante. E la squadra è una buona squadra, con valori individuali eccelsi, ma che dal punto di vista dl gioco non lascia e non lascerà nulla agli annali e alla memoria collettiva.


----------



## Willy Wonka (1 Maggio 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> I numeri non bastano, questa non è una delle squadre più forti di sempre e non lo sarebbe nemmeno se vincesse la finale (e non lo farà).
> L'aiuto degli arbitri (la fortuna la lascio da parte, essendo un fattore non oggettivo) in questi successi è stato troppo, troppo preponderante. E la squadra è una buona squadra, con valori individuali eccelsi, ma che dal punto di vista dl gioco non lascia e non lascerà nulla agli annali e alla memoria collettiva.



Non bisogna certo esprimere un bel gioco per essere considerati tra i più forti secondo me. Pensa che io ritengo il Milan di capello superiore a quello di sacchi, ma tanti non sono d'accordo con me perché "più brutto" da vedere. Sono opinioni ed è bello discuterne e avere anche pareri discordanti. Intanto questo Real, come il Milan di capello, va a giocarsi la terza finale di fila.


----------



## Pitermilanista (1 Maggio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non credo proprio; questi viaggiano con il fatturato più grosso d'Europa, che dopo l'ennesima vittoria non farà altro che gonfiarsi. Altri tempi gli anni '50, dove, pur essendo ricchi, non raggiungevano i livelli irriducibili di oggi.
> Credo che il Real sia destinato a toccare quota 20 Champions molto presto, magari entro una quindicina/ventina d'anni.



Modric e Cristiano hanno inizato il loro declino, RAmos e Marcelo non sono giovani, e immagino la Dea Eupalla chiederà il conto del kulo megagalattico di questi ultimi tre o quattro anni. Dico che la prossima Champions la vedranno tra più di dieci anni, vediamo se mi sbaglio.


----------



## Pitermilanista (1 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Non bisogna certo esprimere un bel gioco per essere considerati tra i più forti secondo me. Pensa che io ritengo il Milan di capello superiore a quello di sacchi, ma tanti non sono d'accordo con me perché "più brutto" da vedere. Sono opinioni ed è bello discuterne e avere anche pareri discordanti. Intanto questo Real, come il Milan di capello, va a giocarsi la terza finale di fila.



E invece il gioco conta, la suggestione che si lascia agli amanti del calcio conta, tant'è che nessuno ritiene il Bayern di Beckenbauer un team leggendario quanto lAjax di Crujff, eppure vinsero esattamente tre coppe campioni consecutive entrambe, tra l'altro in serie successive tra di loro. 
Questo Madrid potrà anche vincere tre coppe di fila, ma mai sarà ricordato alla stregua del Barcellona di Iniesta e Messi o del Milan di Sacchi.


----------



## Willy Wonka (1 Maggio 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> E invece il gioco conta, la suggestione che si lascia agli amanti del calcio conta, tant'è che nessuno ritiene il Bayern di Beckenbauer un team leggendario quanto lAjax di Crujff, eppure vinsero esattamente tre coppe campioni consecutive entrambe, tra l'altro in serie successive tra di loro.
> Questo Madrid potrà anche vincere tre coppe di fila, ma mai sarà ricordato alla stregua del Barcellona di Iniesta e Messi o del Milan di Sacchi.



È una visione del calcio che capisco, ci mancherebbe, ma che non condivido.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (1 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Il più grande cruccio rimane non aver mai visto una finale Barcellona Real Madrid per la vera resa dei conti tra cristiano e messi.



Per vedere una partita che ciccano entrambi? Bella roba... i campioni sono altri, non sti due strapompati da statistiche insignificanti e dai media.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (1 Maggio 2018)

E gli spagnoli rubano ancora, sono come se non peggio della juve.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Non bisogna certo esprimere un bel gioco per essere considerati tra i più forti secondo me. Pensa che io ritengo il Milan di capello superiore a quello di sacchi, ma tanti non sono d'accordo con me perché "più brutto" da vedere. Sono opinioni ed è bello discuterne e avere anche pareri discordanti. Intanto questo Real, come il Milan di capello, va a giocarsi la terza finale di fila.



parole di mio padre 
"Capello aveva una Ferrari ma la faceva andare come una 500"


----------



## numero 3 (2 Maggio 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> parole di mio padre
> "Capello aveva una Ferrari ma la faceva andare come una 500"



Una 500 che vinceva tutti i gran premi però


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Maggio 2018)

Zidane MAI eliminato dalla Champions da quando è allenatore del Real. 
Pazzesco.

Solo Ancelotti poteva farsi buttare fuori dalla Juve


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Maggio 2018)

Le rosicate dei gobbi Madonna che croccantezza


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Maggio 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> parole di mio padre
> "Capello aveva una Ferrari ma la faceva andare come una 500"



In realtà le prime due stagioni di Capello sono state spettacolari..
Poi l'anno in cui perdemmo la champions con l'ajax era un milan in disfacimento, arrivammo in finale di champions praticamente senza attaccanti quell'anno..infatti in campionato facemmo malino per gli standard di allora..

L'ultima stagione vera di Capello invece fu uno scudetto in scioltezza con Weah grande protagonista


----------



## smallball (2 Maggio 2018)

Cakir francamente imbarazzante...e andra' ai mondiali...


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Maggio 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> I numeri non bastano, questa non è una delle squadre più forti di sempre e non lo sarebbe nemmeno se vincesse la finale (e non lo farà).
> L'aiuto degli arbitri (la fortuna la lascio da parte, essendo un fattore non oggettivo) in questi successi è stato troppo, troppo preponderante. E la squadra è una buona squadra, con valori individuali eccelsi, ma che dal punto di vista dl gioco non lascia e non lascerà nulla agli annali e alla memoria collettiva.



Aggiungiamoci che verranno stirati per bene dal Liverpool..


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Maggio 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Per vedere una partita che ciccano entrambi? Bella roba... i campioni sono altri, non sti due strapompati da statistiche insignificanti e dai media.


Sono stradaccordo avrei voluto vedere se questi nascevano ai tempi dove c'erano i Maradona e i van Basten che fine avrebbero fatto..oggi uno come donnarumma viene considerato un 'fenomeno"..non avranno mai visto giocare gente come preud'homme


----------



## PM3 (2 Maggio 2018)

Senza andare a scomodare squadroni di epoche passate, la squadra più forte del nuovo millennio per me resta il Milan del 2004.
Nonostante non sia riuscito a vincere la finale di Champions, non sia riuscito a vincere 2 champions di fila ( con la terza finale di fila). 
-------------------Dida
Cafu/Stam--Nesta--Maldini--Serginho (con la possibilità di spostare Maldini per mettere Costacurta o il primo Kaladze)
-----Gattuso--Pirlo--Seedorf (Ambrosini)
----------------Kakà (Rui Costa)
-----------Crespo---Sheva (Inzaghi- Thomasson) 

Questo real è alla pari come tecnica individuale, qualità delle riserve a centrocampo e in attaco, ma in difesa è nettamente inferiore.
Forse ha qualcosa in più a livello mentale oltre ad essere stato più fortunato, non riesco a spiegarmi altrimenti la differenza tra queste due squadre.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Maggio 2018)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Aggiungiamoci che verranno stirati per bene dal Liverpool..



Tu dici?
Io non ne sono sicuro..sono due squadre dall'enorme tradizione europea..però il Real le finali non le perde quasi mai..e come valori assoluti non c'è proprio paragone..

Il Liverpool gioca meglio, ma dietro difendono male..e se il Real gioca col solito cinismo li purgherà ad ogni errore..

PS: il Liverpool ancora non è in finale eh......


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Maggio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Zidane MAI eliminato dalla Champions da quando è allenatore del Real.
> Pazzesco.
> 
> Solo Ancelotti poteva farsi buttare fuori dalla Juve


Ovvio, dato che allena da tre anni e ha raggiunto la finale per il terzo anno di fila.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (2 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Tu dici?
> Io non ne sono sicuro..sono due squadre dall'enorme tradizione europea..però il Real le finali non le perde quasi mai..e come valori assoluti non c'è proprio paragone..
> 
> Il Liverpool gioca meglio, ma dietro difendono male..e se il Real gioca col solito cinismo li purgherà ad ogni errore..
> ...



Già, se il Real non è uscito giocando così male le gare di ritorno contro Juve e Bayern (entrambe più forti del Liverpool) mi sembra difficile che fallisca la sua specialità, la finale secca. E vediamo se sarà davvero il Liverpool la sua avversaria, occhio a stasera.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Maggio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ovvio, dato che allena da tre anni e ha raggiunto la finale per il terzo anno di fila.



Non riesco a capire onestamente se ha solo la fortuna di essere l'uomo giusto al posto giusto o se c'è del suo...

Ma concordo con chi dice che sto Real fortissimo resterà nella storia solo per i numeri ma non per altro..Ci sono dei fuoriclasse incredibili (CR7, Modric, Marcelo, Ramos) ma nel complesso non si capisce nemmeno come giochino..hanno un mix di fortuna (favori..) e individualità mai vista..in tre anni non ricordo un SOLO episodio andato storto..


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Maggio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Zidane MAI eliminato dalla Champions da quando è allenatore del Real.
> Pazzesco.
> 
> Solo Ancelotti poteva farsi buttare fuori dalla Juve



Senza la zampata di Morata al Bernabeu saremmo a 5 finali di fila...non so nemmeno come commentare sta roba..sopratutto perché sto Real non è che giochi chissà quale calcio..boh..


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Tu dici?
> Io non ne sono sicuro..sono due squadre dall'enorme tradizione europea..però il Real le finali non le perde quasi mai..e come valori assoluti non c'è proprio paragone..
> 
> Il Liverpool gioca meglio, ma dietro difendono male..e se il Real gioca col solito cinismo li purgherà ad ogni errore..
> ...


sul valore assoluto sono d'accordo ma il gioco del Liverpool e diverso dalle altre,si appoggia molto sul gioco altrui..nel momento in cui recupera palla in 2/3 passaggi è in porta( cosa che x il mio modo di vedere il calcio e bellissimo)..se il real pensa di fare un possesso palla come voleva fare il city di guardiola,a mio avviso verrà distrutto


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Senza la zampata di Morata al Bernabeu saremmo a 5 finali di fila...non so nemmeno come commentare sta roba..sopratutto perché sto Real non è che giochi chissà quale calcio..boh..


Il calcio bello e solo x gli esteti.. il real non e bello ma vince..la Juve non e bella ma vince..ecco preferirei che il Milan non siabello ma concreto.. alla fine non ho mai visto gente contenta di avere fatto bel gioco ma non avere mai vinto niente


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Maggio 2018)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Il calcio bello e solo x gli esteti.. il real non e bello ma vince..la Juve non e bella ma vince..ecco preferirei che il Milan non siabello ma concreto.. alla fine non ho mai visto gente contenta di avere fatto bel gioco ma non avere mai vinto niente



Ma non parlo per forza di bel gioco..ma di avere un tratto distintivo...
La difesa di ferro
il contropiede fulmineo
Il tiki-taka..

Insomma..cosa identifica questo Real e cosa rimarrà nella memoria a parte CR7? I favori spudorati in alcuni match?

Lo chiedo seriamente perché io non saprei davvero dirlo


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma non parlo per forza di bel gioco..ma di avere un tratto distintivo...
> La difesa di ferro
> il contropiede fulmineo
> Il tiki-taka..
> ...


Condivido quello che dici non si distingue x niente 
Ma la Germania x esempio..la nazionale non si mai distinta x qualcosa in particolare ma e sempre li ..o vince o arriva seconda..loro mettono prima la concretezza poi tutto il resto.. sai di cosa ho paura che il Milan x vincere ha bisogno necessariamente di giocare bene..questo mi spaventa immensamente


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Maggio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Zidane MAI eliminato dalla Champions da quando è allenatore del Real.
> Pazzesco.
> 
> Solo Ancelotti poteva farsi buttare fuori dalla Juve


 infatti.. ma secondo molti zidane non dovrebbe allenare il real perché non ha "esperienza"..


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Maggio 2018)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> infatti.. ma secondo molti zidane non dovrebbe allenare il real perché non ha "esperienza"..



Secondo voi Zidane ha meriti concreti?

Con Juve e Bayern in casa ha presentato esperimenti tattici discutibili che hanno riaperto qualificazioni già in cassaforte..

Gliele stanno risolvendo tutte CR7, Marcelo e Ramos..e il portiere...e gli arbitri..

Io non vedo una sola idea di Zidane in campo..

Magari poi è un guru che i giocatori al solo sentirlo si gasano a manetta eh...però come "tecnico" non lo metto nei primi 10 in europa


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Maggio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Senza andare a scomodare squadroni di epoche passate, la squadra più forte del nuovo millennio per me resta il Milan del 2004.
> Nonostante non sia riuscito a vincere la finale di Champions, non sia riuscito a vincere 2 champions di fila ( con la terza finale di fila).
> -------------------Dida
> Cafu/Stam--Nesta--Maldini--Serginho (con la possibilità di spostare Maldini per mettere Costacurta o il primo Kaladze)
> ...


 questo Milan e superiore in tutto al real attuale..in tutto..chissà se Ronaldo in mezzo a stampa Nesta e Maldini toccherebbe palla


----------



## PM3 (2 Maggio 2018)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> questo Milan e superiore in tutto al real attuale..in tutto..chissà se Ronaldo in mezzo a stampa Nesta e Maldini toccherebbe palla



Già abbiamo visto come un Nesta a fine carriera abbia fatto disperare Messi, con quel gesto plateale, battere i pugni a terra, che verrà ricordato da tutti i fan di Nesta.


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo voi Zidane ha meriti concreti?
> 
> Con Juve e Bayern in casa ha presentato esperimenti tattici discutibili che hanno riaperto qualificazioni già in cassaforte..
> 
> ...


Zidane come tecnico non sembra gran che.. ma e per dire che" esperienza"e relativa..Inzaghi con la Lazio ne è la dimostrazione.. come ventura e la dimostrazione al contrario


----------

